
Writing Robust Bash Shell Scripts - javinpaul
http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/writing-robust-shell-scripts/
======
stephenr
Step 1 is not to target Bash at all, but `sh`, which is a posix-compatible
shell with dependable behaviour, thus making the script (depending on the
commands it calls) portable among pretty much any *nix environment.

